# losi 5ive-t brushless vids



## auto2 (Mar 15, 2008)

a few vids of my rcmonster brushless conversion. one as a gas truck for comparrison. enjoy


----------



## hunterdm198 (Jul 5, 2012)

*epic*

lucky ducky


----------

